# Question -- what is best ebook format for an art book



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

I am in the earliest stage of putting together an e-book that will focus on stunning full-color images of oil paintings (no, not mine; I know a painter). I know Nook is going color and Kindle eventually will, but in the short term, what is the best electronic format to use for a book like this? Can .epub format really handle it via smashwords? What about .mobi format in its non-kindle version?


----------

